# Periods after MC



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

I cycled in October my ET was on 7th October I began to bleed 5 days after transfer,I bled for 9 days ( not heavy as a period but slightly more then spotting) and stopped on 20th October cut a long story short my Beta showed a positive pregnancy test but week by week my HCG levels dropped and were back to zero on 23rd October I was just wondering when shud I expect my period to arrive? We have our follow up on 11th Dec and are going back in for a FET wen we get dates in place as they like a 6-8week break inbetween cycles but I still haven’t had a period yet 
What are ur experiences even from Negitive cycles 
Thank you
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Kelly, my periods always had a tendency to disappear after failed IVF and with my miscarriage it took 11 long weeks to come back but my HCG levels also took at least 5 to drop to 0. My body just took a really long time to recover. If you’re feeling worried you can ask them to give you a scan to see what’s going on and sometimes I was given provera to take to bring on a bleed xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi Missl 

Thanks for ur reply
Iam not worried at the min as my periods were every 32days anyways so think i’ll give it another couple weeks to see it AF arrives if not will ask clinic to check me over I have my review anyways on 11th Dec so wud have liked to had AF by then so they can plan my FET dates etc so still have few weeks to play with fingers crossed

Hope u are well  
Xx Kelly xx


----------

